# Help! Found injured pigeon downtown Toronto



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Help! There is an injured pigeon on the sidewalk near my apartment building in downtown Toronto. He doesn't have any feathers all around his head and also down the back of his neck. He looks sick. He can walk/run and move around and also spread his wings, but I haven't seen him fly. I really don't know what to do and feel so sad when I see him. Does anyone live in Toronto and can help this guy out? He is brown and cream colored.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Are there parent birds around?
Can you scoop him up and put him in a box- get him off the street and inside. Then we can start to figure out what he needs


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't think there are any parent pigeons around. He (or she) is pretty big and looks like an adult himself. I don't actually live in Toronto and am visiting my dad. He is a complete germophobe who refers to pigeons as "rats with wings," so scooping him up and taking him inside is out of the question even though I wish I could.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Can you put him in a box out in the shade in the yard/garage/anything?
Hoping maybe someone in Toronto can help you but not sure how quickly they will see this. Just worried about the bird being preyed upon by kids/dogs/hawk in the interim.


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

My dad lives in a highrise apartment building so there really isn't any sort of yard or garage to put him in. We would have to bring him into the apartment, which is not at all an option. My dad would furious if I even tried to touch the pigeon, let alone bring him into our living space. 

He has actually been hanging around the sidewalk since yesterday. When we first saw him, I remember saying to my sister I was worried someone might kick or hurt him because he looked sick and was just standing in the middle of the sidewalk, not even trying to fly away even though so many people were walking by. She said he would be fine, and I guess I was just hoping he would fly away and go live a happy life somewhere else. I felt so bad when I still saw him there today. It's so frustrating because I really want to help him but can't actually do anything.


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Also, he is a little bit unusual colored. Most pigeons I am used to seeing are grey, but this one is light brown and cream colored. He was by himself yesterday, but today there was another light brown and cream colored pigeon there with him. They were standing right next to each other. At first I was so happy because I thought that the sick pigeon had a friend, but now I'm not sure if they're actually friends or not. I was feeding them some bread crumbs, and then something happened and it seemed like the other pigeons was trying to climb onto the sick pigeon's back or nip at his head or something. It only happened for a few seconds and then he stopped.


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Another picture


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry that the pictures are blurry. I was taking them with my phone.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*This may be a youngster and is fully grown, but the parents still provide care for them until they are fledged (eating & flying on their own) . PLEASE observe, as the parents may be feeding him.

I suspect though, that something might be wrong with it , and you have to catch the bird in order for it to be examined and to be helped.. 

PLEASE READ this link and provide the following: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html 

CARING for young/baby pigeon: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm *


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes does look young and the other bird looks like maybe a parent but it's missing a lot of feathers on his neck likely from getting beat up by other birds. They normally don't get beat up unless there is a problem and they can be beat to death if they get sick enough. 
Thanks for trying to help. Wish I was in Toronto so I could come get him


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

The pigeon is still there, by himself right now. (He is no longer in the middle of the sidewalk like when I first saw him. For the past two days he has been walking around a little bit off to the side in a shaded, recessed part near the entrance to a building). I called the Toronto wildlife center and left a message. They should call back within the hour, and if they say it is okay, I will attempt to capture him and bring him there directly. I am a little bit scared to be honest. My dad would be so angry if he even knew I was thinking about putting the sick pigeon in his car. 

Is it possible that he might try to bite or scratch me while I am trying to capture him? Are there any diseases or something like lice or mites that could be spread to me or my pet guinea pig? I don't have any sort of experience with this whatsoever. If I do try to capture him and bring him in, the precautions I plan on taking are washing my hands very thoroughly, taking a shower when I get back, and also immediately putting all clothes into the washing machine in hot water. Also, I will just donate the towel that I use to catch him in to the wildlife center. Is there anything else I should do?

Lastly, even though I did not see the other bird with him today, if it is indeed a parent bird, is it okay to remove the injured bird from his parent?

Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*There are no diseases I know of that will transfer to your other pet or to you, and pigeon do not carry any more diseases then other birds.

If baby is inured or sick, yes, it is okay to pick him up and care for him/her. Please keep baby in a carrier away from drafts of air and keep warm.

The link I posted earlier will give you lots of information on caring for the youngster.*


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

They called back. Going to go try to capture him now, wish me luck!


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

This is going to be harder than I thought. It turns out he actually can fly. He is still in the same area, but now too high for me to reach him and very wary of me. I am going to wait a little while before trying to catch him again. Hopefully he will return back to the sidewalk.


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

He is not that afraid of people and will let you get close to him, but as soon as the towel comes out, he flies away. I tried to lure him down to the ground with some bread but he did not seem hungry (unlike yesterday, when he was very eager to eat it). A passerby who was helping me try to catch him said that he has been there at least since Monday and that other people have been feeding him too. Are there no other members here that live near Toronto who are more experienced with bird catching? This is a lot harder now that I know that he can fly.


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Another picture


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

*I can help*

Am actually visiting Toronto also and I am visiting downtown actually. I am guessing that pigeon you saw is its mother they have matching patterns, I have not seen a squab myself actually, just a juvenile pigeon, I don't really 100% like the Toronto wildlife center they didn't answer my email which a pigeons lost its foot and others lost their toes. And pigeons transmitting diseases is highly unlikely you can get a disease more likely to a mammal than a pigeon I thought I was told to be too clean about them and you don't have to to all that, all you need to do is wash your hands and put antibacterial lotion and wash everything he touched. So then again I am actually visiting stopping by downtown in toronto right know what do you need?


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

Actually I know how to catch him/her it's not scared so that's really great I know how what street does the baby live? I can come and check how it's doing I am going to be a vet, Well what I would do when I visit that street 
The plan is you put the baby on your hand not scaring it trying to feed it but it's important if the baby is old enough to eat solid food so then you put the baby gently on the air flowing box with a nice towel inside and a hole big enough for His/her head to peep out, and that's about it, and I have tamed wild birds for a while now so I know how to make feel secure and comftorble. 


I have joined pigeon talk in march but I started taming birds 2 years ago and in my park 1 year and very successful in my park.


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

That would be awesome!!!!! Do you know where the Air Canada Center is? Right by the Air Canada there is a Longo's (the address of Longo's is 15 York Street) when you are standing in front of the entrance to Longo's, it you turn the corner, that is where the pigeon is.


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Here is where it is


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

I can't tell you how relieved I am that you are coming to help!!! I also noticed that it looks like there is hair or thin black string tangled around one of the bird's feet and the people at the wildlife center said that can cause big problems that might eventually lead to amputation. What time do you think you will be here around? I can meet you to help you, I have a cardboard box and towel ready. Should I cut some holes into the cardboard box?


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Just to clarify, will you be able to take the injured pigeon with you after it is in the box? Because the pigeon absolutely cannot enter my dad's apartment, I would have to take it straight to the wildlife center and that is closed until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

*Ok I have time tomorrow*

Today I am very busy I have't to leave now sorry I will have time tomorrow I will ask if I can go the air canada center is like 20 minutes from here I will try my best, sorry that I am busy I have't to go now I'll be back at around 10 pm in EST now it is 8 o'clock so I will post when I come back am not sure people will be posting now because it will be 10 pm which late. And I will post about that you said he/she has string on her foot that is also important, Thank You For Understanding I will read about it when I come back and post. And also about the string on their feet is important but the string takes some time to take affect I will post as soon as I can.


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay, sounds good. Do you have any idea of when you will be back tomorrow morning? Thanks!


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

*I'll come tomorrow morning*



Ilovepizza123 said:


> Okay, sounds good. Do you have any idea of when you will be back tomorrow morning? Thanks!


I posted a post that said I'll be back around 9 but it got lost, Ok so I is it okay if I come tomorrow morning or Sunday afternoon? And do you want me to get a box? And I also posted in the lost post about strings around their feet so is the string really tight and is it on his/her toes or wrapping all his/her toes or on the leg like a bracelet? Because I had a problem with some pigeons losing their toes and having nets on their feet and one had lost her leg and the other leg's toes were all wrapped, no more pigeons are having it now but some still have wires on their feet and need to be checked by the wildlife center I sent them a email a week ago but until now they didn't answer me. The Air Canada Center is actually closer than I thought its near union station correct? I can walk there it's actual close it's like 35 minutes walking and 10 minutes in a car. So is saturday morning good? I wanted to come today but I can't. Happy I can help


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi! The Air Canada Center is super close to Union Station - like a 2 minute walk. I'm not sure how tightly the string/hair is tangled around the pigeons foot. I only saw it yesterday, not any of the previous days, so I will check again to see if it is still there. 

The only problem is that I cannot drive the pigeon to the wildlife center on the weekend. My dad has told me not to get involved with the sick pigeon and that the pigeon is not allowed in his home or car, so if I my mom and I are going to drive the pigeon to the wildlife center, it has to be during the week while my dad is at work.

Do you have a car, and could you drive the pigeon to the wildlife center? If so, then I available to help you catch it on Sunday afternoon, but you would have to be the one who brings it to the wildlife center. If not, then we would have to do it sometime next week.

I do have a cardboard box, but I'm not sure if it's the right type or size. I guess you could bring one too since you are more experienced with this. Thank you again so much for helping out with this little guy!


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

Ilovepizza123 said:


> Hi! The Air Canada Center is super close to Union Station - like a 2 minute walk. I'm not sure how tightly the string/hair is tangled around the pigeons foot. I only saw it yesterday, not any of the previous days, so I will check again to see if it is still there.
> 
> The only problem is that I cannot drive the pigeon to the wildlife center on the weekend. My dad has told me not to get involved with the sick pigeon and that the pigeon is not allowed in his home or car, so if I my mom and I are going to drive the pigeon to the wildlife center, it has to be during the week while my dad is at work.
> 
> ...


 When do you prefer to go?


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

I can't do tomorrow, and Sunday would probably be better than next week, I would think, since it's sooner, but it depends on whether or not you have a car to drive it to the wildlife center that day or could take it home with you.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

*Ok*



Ilovepizza123 said:


> I can't do tomorrow, and Sunday would probably be better than next week, I would think, since it's sooner, but it depends on whether or not you have a car to drive it to the wildlife center that day or could take it home with you.


I don't have a car and wildlife center is kind of far I thought if I can keep him/her home for a day but isn't her mother is going to be worried? I think it's best I have him/her checked first, even if I do keep the little squab. I could take a taxi there,on google maps it shows 22 minutes but it's usually later then that it's about half hour to get there in a taxi. I will see what I can do when I get there. So Sunday afternoon? Tell me when you want to meet and what hour if necessary.


And I am also writing in an Ipad


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay, Sunday it is! I am really available anytime, so just tell me when is best for you. Also, this is probably a stupid question, but what is a squab?


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

*It's a baby pigeon. Sunday afternoon is perfect*



Ilovepizza123 said:


> Okay, Sunday it is! I am really available anytime, so just tell me when is best for you. Also, this is probably a stupid question, but what is a squab?


 Not everyone knows what's a squab squab is the word for baby pigeon but if you type baby pigeon in google images you get more results because squab also means cooked pigeons which I don't like. I am also available much just I have't to see when my uncle has time to pick me up and he said he has time Sunday afternoon. So I write down Sunday afternoon. But I don't think he is a squab anymore squab is when they only have yellow fur now he already has feathers so I guess it's a fledgling. 






And I wouldn't suggest typing squab on the internet because it shows you only fried pigeons if you type pigeon squab you see some baby pigeon but I would suggest searching "baby pigeons" because I don't think much people want to see fried pigeons.


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Here are some picture's of the hair wrapped around the pigeon's foot:


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hair wrapped around foot


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

It seems to be wrapped most tightly around these two toes


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

*Great pictures*

:Good pictures especially the last one. I can see in the photo it is wrapped on two toes as you said, what it may cause but won't happen because we'll treat it.) is that can cause the two toes to fall off, The first toe seems to be kind of rotten at the end, it usually doesn't rotten so fast probably because it's a baby and I think it is sick as you said and the immune system is then lower and feathers lost can mean that he got attacked. it is normal tight the good news is the hair can be cut by sisscors because there is an empty space there where the hair could be easily cut, but the hair needs to be cut soon before the toes rottens and by rotten I mean it will have no blood reaching causing it to turn grey, I'll cut as soon as I come or if you can cut it with a pair of scissors but I think it might be best if I come look at it first unless it is severe. And here is what I think can treat all of these: Hair tied on foot: the hair can be cut. Immune system low due to sickness):"sickness" can be treated at the wildlife center. What he has isn't really serious as it may look because it can be treated at ease.
And what hour do you want to meet Sunday? My uncle said we can take him on the subway but I am not sure he will like it maybe a taxi then if my uncle agrees. And the opening hours for then wildlife center is 9 am to 6 pm everyday. 

And great photos exactly like I needed to examine.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

*I think I know what the problem is with a baby*

I researched about baby pigeons losing feathers they say that sometimes the parent pecks him because he fell out of the nest and can attract predators so I wanted to ask if you see the parent pecking him frequently or multiply but what is a higher chance is he/she got attacked .

here is some links 
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/lossoffeathers.htm there's a picture of pigeon without tail feathers so it be disturbing but actually pigeons don't have tails only tail feathers here's a second link http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/694589/adult-pigeon-pecking-baby-pigon-why | it may be helpful and here's a one from pigeon talk :http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/adults-pecking-babies-15271-2.html


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello! It's possible that the hair has been there for longer but I just didn't see it before. I only saw the parent bird attack the sick pigeon once, and it was only for a few seconds. 

How about 12:00 on Sunday?


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

Ilovepizza123 said:


> Hello! It's possible that the hair has been there for longer but I just didn't see it before. I only saw the parent bird attack the sick pigeon once, and it was only for a few seconds.
> 
> How about 12:00 on Sunday?


. This is fine can I write to you tomorrow to confirm?


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yep! I will wait for your confirmation tomorrow.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

Ilovepizza123 said:


> Yep! I will wait for your confirmation tomorrow.


Ok I am done posting for today I will be back tomorrow morning at around 9:00 am,


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

*Box finished*

I didn't post before because I was making the box it has a cardboard top a small part cut out for the baby to peek outside with its head, holes for extra air, Large hole for him to look outside so he/she can be entertained, layers of towel paper for comfort and on the of the towel paper is toilet paper if he/she makes it dirty, and behind there is a open/close door so if we catch him/her by making him/her walk inside then we close it, the door is attached at the bottom so we just pull it from under the box and it closes, So my uncle said he will try to come at noon but he prefers 2 pm so I am assuming we are coming tomorrow either noon or at 2:00 I will let you know and I stop post at 9:30 pm and start at around 9 am but because its tomorrow it's 9 am or a little later like 9:20/9:40 tell me if you want to see the box and also I can attach pictures I doesn't work but I can post them in my albums 



The post writings flipped so I can do explanation points or things like that


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry because I know you spent a lot or time making the box, but I just came back after being out all day and the pigeon isn't there anymore! He was there when I left at around 11:00am, so I don't know what happened between then and now. I walked all up and down the block and there were no traces of him. I don't think he got eaten by a predator because there are no feathers or anything, but this is the first time all week he hasn't been there. The parent pigeon isn't there either. Do you think this is a good thing, and maybe he got better and finally flew away, or is it a very bad sign that he is no longer there? I will go back later to check again.


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Can you still come today? The pigeon is back!!!


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

*Ok*

Will check it out shortly my uncle said probably before 4 pm is there a way to communicate when we get there? And I will notify you when I arrive.


I posted before but I caught lost.


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi, I'm here.


----------



## Ilovepizza123 (Jun 18, 2014)

The pigeon is still there. He looks like he is doing better and I think some of his head feathers are starting to grow back, but he still has the stuff around his foot. He was flying much higher up in the air today. Have not seen the parent bird.


----------

